# Neighbours



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Have you ever been out and about in the car and noticed people cleaning they're cars and wondered if they're members on here?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

no.

:thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for that insightful reply cuey!! :thumb:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Judging by the wash routine and funny looks i get off neighbours I'm almost sure their not members on here haha


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I've seen a few who I have thought should sign-up on here pretty damn quick so as to learn how not to continue destroying their car whilst washing it! Guy up the road is regularly to be seen washing his BMW with just a bucket and a yard brush - no pw! I shudder to think what he uses to dry the car!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

srmtor said:


> Thanks for that insightful reply cuey!! :thumb:


I thought I was a yes/no type question... 

:lol::lol::lol:

I have one guy who cleans his car with pledge next to me, my next door neighbour has some type of garage/valeting place as his cars are always pretty clean and always have AS air fresheners and foot paper thingys and there is 1 member on here who lives a few streets away....

:thumb:


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

LukeWS said:


> Judging by the wash routine and funny looks i get off neighbours I'm almost sure their not members on here haha


Same here they give me a funny look while walking past and the car is covered in purple magifoam


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

srod said:


> I've seen a few who I have thought should sign-up on here pretty damn quick so as to learn how not to continue destroying their car whilst washing it! Guy up the road is regularly to be seen washing his BMW with just a bucket and a yard brush - no pw! I shudder to think what he uses to dry the car!


One of my neighbours does this, when I asked him what was in the bucket, he said BMW shampoo, only the best for this one.:lol:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I thought I was a yes/no type question...
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


I suppose it could have been really! :thumb:

I don't know of anyone near me really, the bloke next door uses a big bucket and one of those brushes that won't scratch the paintwork  to be fair he does use a PW though!


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

I have looked but judging by the way they wash the cars I would guess not, I've seen the guys in sainsburys do a better/more careful job


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

I gave a neighbour the heads up on the 2 bucket method etc & even helped him to wash his car :thumb: Next week he had reverted to the single bucket method and a new Power Washer with a rotary brush attachment.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Ongoing said:


> I have looked but judging by the way they wash the cars I would guess not, I've seen the guys in sainsburys do a better/more careful job


Jesus, your neighbours must be bad then!! :lol:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a bit of a reputation on my estate, alot of my neighbours know me for my occassional cleaning / detailing marathons on the driveway. They all thought I was mad for a while but now come for advise and one chap has caught the detail bug. Nice to have someone close by to discuss products and this website!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I can tell they're not :lol:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

my neighbours can wash their car in 5 mins flat

so nope cant be anyone on here!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nope, although there is newish M3 round the corner and he's always out cleaning it.


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Well one of my mates who loves his car popped round when i was just doing a prewash to remove all the salt off the car. i said ill give his a quick foam and citrus pre was and he was amazed. he asked me for a list of basic stuff and it came to about £50. but by the end of the week he spent £300+.

Other than him i dont think anyone round my house is on here as its takes them 15minutes to wash their car with the karcher brush!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

LukeWS said:


> Judging by the wash routine and funny looks i get off neighbours I'm almost sure their not members on here haha


Same here. My neighbours already think I'm weird.



The Cueball said:


> I have one guy who cleans his car with pledge next to me


Back in my smart car owning days. We had one chap who polished his car with Pledge. In all fairness, it did come up quite well...


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Definitely not my neighbours don't wash their cars very often when they do its a bucket and sponge or local hand wash establishment.


----------



## NovalutionGSi (Apr 19, 2010)

There is one person on my road that might be, but i doubt it!

There seems to be a bit of a competition on attempting to out shine each other! He has a Z4, an 11 plate Merc C class and a Feista, all normally pretty clean and shiney but not sure they are up to my level of shine just yet! lol


----------



## nickness (Oct 16, 2012)

My neighbour dosent even use a bucket with the brush, a quick moisten with the hoze before and your good do go, also dont bother cleaning those alloys they're the first thing to get dirty anyway:thumb:


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

My neighbours wife admitted I've had an adverse effect on her husband. I clean all my cars every week... Occasionally spending a little more time polishing/sealing.

Since I moved in (6 months ago), her husband who was an occasional cleaner at best has now gone to cleaning the car every week just after I've done mine. If I'm away he will leave the car dirty till I'm back and clean it 

His car is in good nick considering they drive to SPAIN every other month... 09 reg focus on 180k!


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

My neighbour who cleans his Z4 with a kind of yard brush and mop bucket (complete with wringing out hollow) probably isn't.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Definately not as my neighbour dries his car with a beer towel.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I have one guy who cleans his car with pledge next to me,


I've seen someone in our town polishing his car with Pledge, it shines up pretty well


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Not really wondered if they are on here but always end up talking to most of them and telling them about DW and the whole cleaning process or cleaning products. Some are really surprised and theres some who think fairy has wax in.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Found 2 yokals who come on here......

however the idea of detailing is yet to get into my mates head... :lol:


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

ok i'll be the first to say that yes my nextdoor neighbour is a member on here, there will often be some friendly banter between us whilst cleaning the cars


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm surrounded by heathens!! 
apparently I'm the weirdo!!  why spend hours cleaning cars and motorbikes?? "they just get dirty again"!! nuff said, you can tell I have NOTHING to do with them!!


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

No because they all attack their cars with sponges and fairy washing up liquid.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Brian and William at the end of my street have caught the bug thanks to me. They aren't on here yet as far as I'm aware but its only a matter of time. Showing them my snow from lance and what iron x does was a fun Sunday morning. They were stunned but their routine is pretty good from what I've seen and both their cars are immaculate now.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Most of mine are def not. Most are the washing up liquid & cheap sponge brigade & thats when they can be bothered.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Doubt it, a couple of my neighbours seem to get quite annoyed when I wash my car, even if i'm only doing a fairly 'quick' job. Always lurking at the windows and having cheeky peeks to see what i'm up to. The neighbour to the left of me even came out raging one day because I accidentally covered his car with snowfoam (there was literally 8 tiny spots) 

There are a couple people further down the road who take pride in keeping their cars clean, but I doubt they're into detailing and i've never seen the cars close up enough to know how bad or good the paint is. 

I've been approached a couple times by people asking what i'm doing/using.. Which is fine I guess, it's just a bit annoying when people are only asking to be nosey rather than actually looking for advice/information. But then again i'm quite bitter in my old age of 21


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I think my neighbours have just got that used to me being out there all day on Sundays nothing gets said anymore but it does make me chuckle to my self when one comes out to do his, takes about 20 mins to do the whole car and I can't get one wheel done in that time, I'm happy leave me alone!:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Wilco said:


> Brian and William at the end of my street have caught the bug thanks to me. They aren't on here yet as far as I'm aware but its only a matter of time. Showing them my snow from lance and what iron x does was a fun Sunday morning. They were stunned but their routine is pretty good from what I've seen and both their cars are immaculate now.


Lets hope they don't join the GC. Otherwise they'll find out what a pic whore you are.....:lol:


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

I know there is a couple of members on here local to me that i speak to or flash my lights at when i see them but their is no one in my street that's on here.
There is a nice Metallic Race Blue Octavia about 2 streets away from me and it looks really wet from a distance but not seen it close up and i have wondered if he is on here.


----------



## ladylane (Mar 22, 2013)

I sometimes "accidentally" clean half my neighbours car to shame them into doing the rest


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Some neighbours comment on how clean the car is or what am I using. Another ones typical comment is " it's only a car". Don't think he's on here.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

My neighbours come out for a chat as some as i,m putting wax on my car lol


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

neilos said:


> Lets hope they don't join the GC. Otherwise they'll find out what a pic whore you are.....:lol:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Wilco, that's got to be the cleanest image I've seen you put on here!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Would be a safe bet none of mine are members, makes me cringe when i see their methods.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Given that there are 3-4 hand carwashes in a half mile radius, it's no surprise that no one here washes their cars themselves.


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Actually saw someone clean their wheels with a dust pan brush today then proceed to wash the rest of the car with it. Makes you laugh some times I feel like going over and saying do realise the damage your doing? But then why should I their car their rules.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Abit of a thread revival but rather than start a new one.....

I noticed the guy at the house behind ours washing both his cars this morning E36 Convertable & Audi A3 Sportback, ive seen him do them before but not really taken much notice, apart from i knew he used a sponge and seemed to work round the cars in no real order and seen him work top to bottom all along the cars!!.....anyhow, i saw him just about finish the A3 this morning, and he chucked the soapy water that was left in his bucket over the car....then came out 5 mins later and leathered it off!!!!...nice scratchy paint on that!

I'd bet he used washing up liquid too!


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

one of my neighbours has a 08 citroen that i dont think has ever been washed, the alloys are black! lol


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I have seen someone round the corner from me snow foaming their modified Zafira. So, if you're on here, hi mate, I'm the nosey one with the mad Lurcher who barks at everything.


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> I have seen someone round the corner from me snow foaming their modified Zafira. So, if you're on here, hi mate, I'm the nosey one with the mad Lurcher who barks at everything.


Noisey barkstard

m33


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Abit of a thread revival but rather than start a new one.....
> 
> I noticed the guy at the house behind ours washing both his cars this morning E36 Convertable & Audi A3 Sportback, ive seen him do them before but not really taken much notice, apart from i knew he used a sponge and seemed to work round the cars in no real order and seen him work top to bottom all along the cars!!.....anyhow, i saw him just about finish the A3 this morning, and he chucked the soapy water that was left in his bucket over the car....then came out 5 mins later and leathered it off!!!!...nice scratchy paint on that!
> 
> I'd bet he used washing up liquid too!


Along with hundreds of thousands of car owners all over the country.

Hope he didn't take a photo of his hard work with his phone .


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Saturday mornings are car cleaning comps between me and the old gent up the street with his merc.

Its always fun to see who is out first cleaning our cars!

Davy


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

It would appear that I am the only one in my neighbourhood that even bothers to clean their car. I am sure some of my neighbours think I am a nut as it must seem to them I am always cleaning my car.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Astro said:


> It would appear that I am the only one in my neighbourhood that even bothers to clean their car. I am sure some of my neighbours think I am a nut as it must seem to them I am always cleaning my car.


You are not alone Astro!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Theres a chap over the road from me who is often out taking good care of his grey 320d estate. Hello to you if you're reading :wave::thumb: I'm your nutty neighbour who is out at his 1 series come rain or shine.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I jet washed my car at the local garage today, in the next bay was a beautiful R32 in blue, the guy started on his alloys then used the brush on his paint. His Golf was gleaming when he finished and he looked happy enough still caught him looking at my paint work a few times 

I get a few in my street complimenting my car but by the looks of it no one in my street are on here


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

I always get the you'll wash the paint off it of guy acroos the street


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

LukeWS said:


> Judging by the wash routine and funny looks i get off neighbours I'm almost sure their not members on here haha


I'm with you on that one too. I also had a group of friends discussing which Polski car wash place was the best to go to for a proper clean !!!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i often watch my neighbour wash his car with a brush attatchment on his hosepipe with zero soap or anything. poor car has zero protection on it too, im dying to tell him what he's doing is totally wrong and will ruin the paint. but he sees me washing mine literally all the time with all my products out and my methods but continues to do his the same way. so i just let it be lol


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Avnt said:


> I always get the you'll wash the paint off it of guy acroos the street


Me too, many can't believe the time I put in to cleaning etc, but the car is mine, a guy up the road just uses a brush, bucket and hose, but then it's 'just' a co' car.

Not sure I'd put in alf the effort if mine was a co motor, but it would stillk get cleaned and waxed occaisionally.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

orangeross said:


> No because they all attack their cars with sponges and fairy washing up liquid.


You just described my dad.  however he's starting to take note of me since he bought his old 190 merc he adores.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

S63 said:


> Hope he didn't take a photo of his hard work with his phone .


**** off!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

I am the only one im my street that is out washing my car every weekend.
the neighbours some times treat there car to a once a year wash at the local hand car wash for a £5


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I just remembered my old next door neighbour, he had a Renault 11 which hardly ever went out, just used to sit on his drive.....every so often he'd 'wash' it with a rag in a washing-up bowl of water....i presume hot/warm water but i never could tell...and by the looks of it, no soap of any kind....

Once he'd done the car like this, he would then dry it off with an old chamois, and then get a tin of turtlewax out and go over the whole car with it, using far too much, and getting it all over the faded plastics, then then spend ages trying to buff it off!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

No one near me washes their cars so i wouldnt think they are members on here.

I have tried educationg people at work on the 2BM and its working..


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

Just me really round my way, no one else seems to bother about their cars, sadly.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

A while back i was walking back to my house with my little girl, and saw a car taped up with Blue 3M tape being machined, went over and had a chat, he wasnt on here but was on CYCs forum.

One of my Neighbours sons made a comment last weekend about me washing the cars everyday which had obviously been mentioned in their household.. I pointed out it was only weekly and wound him up about never washing his... lol all good banter.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Astro said:


> I am sure some of my neighbours think I am a nut as it must seem to them I am always cleaning my car.


Try doing it everyday, and they'll think your bonkers..... Although the reaction from some woman when she walked past my car as I was cleaning it was kinda priceless. She walked past, stopped, came back, and said "OH MY GOD, your car is soooo clean"...hehe....well, duh....



Avnt said:


> I always get the you'll wash the paint off it of guy acroos the street


I had that comment from the twunt of an ex-neighbour, who, thankfully has now moved away. For some reason he took offensive when he came out with that comment when I was cleaning the e250, "Oh, really, it was black when I started cleaning it"


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a neighbour that washes his car with a bucket of water with washing up liquid, an old sponge and then chucks the dirty water over it. He once said to me why do you spend so long just washing it

I said I don't want it to look like yours


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Phil-1 said:


> I have a neighbour that washes his car with a bucket of water with washing up liquid, an old sponge and then chucks the dirty water over it. He once said to me why do you spend so long just washing it
> 
> I said I don't want it to look like yours


:lol: to be fair...

Most of us (ducks for cover) did that. We just won't admit it......:lol:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Did the Brother in laws new Mokka today..I think he might be getting the idea.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

There's a Golf family around the corner from me I've wondered about. There must be at least 4 in the family incl a mk1 GTI and an R32. They're frequently out washing them, or friends & family cars reasonably well by the looks of it. I've often been tempted to approach them and have a chat, then I remember I'm anti-social


----------

